# Swayzee's Improved Mason w/olive swirl



## carobran (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess youd call it more of an olive/amber instead of olive.I picked this one up for $10 figuring i could make a couple bucks off it.Does the swirl affect the value?


----------



## carobran (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## carobran (Feb 12, 2012)

Really like the look of it.This is the first bottle/jar Ive had with striations in it..


----------



## deenodean (Feb 12, 2012)

R.B. says only $ 6 -12 ..but the swirls make it very interesting..


----------



## carobran (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks.Do you think $20 would be too much to ask for it?


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 14, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Thanks.Do you think $20 would be too much to ask for it?


 I personally think it's worth more then 20.00 with the amber swirl... you got a awesome deal on it


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wouldn't hesitate to pay $2.00 for it.


----------



## carobran (Feb 15, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to pay $2.00 for it.


 Cheapo^^^[8D]Thanks for the help folks,was'nt sure if the swirl affected the value much or not since its not too,too big.


----------



## deenodean (Feb 15, 2012)

some mason's with amber swirls sell for over $500.00 , Red Book # 1920.   yours is Red Book # 2780, 2780-1, colored swirls are not mentioned, maybe you have the only known one! it is difficult to say what a serious collector would pay for it...


----------



## ajohn (Feb 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> some mason's with amber swirls sell for over $500.00 , Red Book # 1920.   yours is Red Book # 2780, 2780-1, colored swirls are not mentioned, maybe you have the only known one! it is difficult to say what a serious collector would pay for it...


 
 As a serious collector of the swirl(s) variety jars yours would fall into the catagory of "with a swirl". The ones that get the bigger money are the jars with multiple dark swirling.The ones with lighter or a couple of wisps seem to only get an honorable mention and a few more bucks then their aqua brothers.
 If'n yer jar had that color variation around the embossing than it would do better.
 IMO unless your jar was a dark olive color would you be likely to get 20.00 or a little better.


----------



## capsoda (Feb 18, 2012)

you see Swayzee's with little swirls on ebay a lot. I don't think it would bring 20 though. I have purchesed several with swirls for more than they book but like Ajohn said they were big and very colorful.


----------

